# 92 Cabriolet Manual Transmission Switch - HELP!



## StephanieSays (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got a '92 cabriolet that's an automatic and I wanted to put a manual transmission in it. I don't have any idea what I'm doing though. I was wondering what I would need, what I would need to do, and how much it would cost to do myself v. having it done by a mechanic. I also live in the metro-atlanta area and I was wondering if any of you knew a good place to take it to find parts or have work done on it. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 92 Cabriolet Manual Transmission Switch - HELP! (StephanieSays)*

You need a pedal cluster from a Rabbit or Cabriolet to get the third pedal. You need a manual transmission from basically the same vehicle. You need a shifter with all the linkages to get to the transmission. You need a Bentley manual, a good assortment of metric wrenches & sockets. I think you usually need a manual transmission flywheel, along with the obvious clutch. You need a borrowed car to run a few errands while your car is in 1,000 pieces. You need a 5 gallon bucket of patience, a quart of bravery, and a lucky rabbits foot.
There's probably some writeups in the Mk1 forums that will help too. Cabriolets are basically a Mk1 chassis.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 92 Cabriolet Manual Transmission Switch - HELP! (where_2)*

And don't forget the starter motor. I think it is different between manual and automatic on all Mk 1 chassis, but I am not sure about something as recent as a 1992.


----------



## Moneypit_GL (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the auto starter is under the exhaust manifold while the manual is on the front tranny side(8v) thats why the autos have the hot start problem right???


----------

